# Windows 7 von Amazon...



## Tom3004 (21. August 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe grade auf Amazon.co.uk gesehen das es dort die Windows Versionen verbilligt gibt. 
Wer also der Englischen Sprache mächtig ist könnte es dort kaufen bzw. vorbestellen.

Home Premium: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium (PC): Amazon.co.uk: Software

Ultimate: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (PC): Amazon.co.uk: Software

Professional: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional (PC): Amazon.co.uk: Software

MfG, Tom


----------



## McZonk (21. August 2009)

Fetzig, ich habe mir die x64 Professional gerade im MSDNAA gezogen  Dieses Mal sind sie echt schnell mit der Versorgung der Hochschulen. Naja, für irgendwas müssen die Studiengebühren ja auch gut sein.

Witz dabei: für die x86-Version gibt es das Language-Pack auf DVD dazu, als 64-Bit Nutzer schauste in die "englische" Röhre.


----------



## Tom3004 (21. August 2009)

Haha das ist ja mal wieder was  
Aber Home Premium für 63 Pfund ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## HeNrY (21. August 2009)

Naja, da bist du fast bei der deutschen Version zum Normalpreis... (SB)


----------



## Tom3004 (21. August 2009)

Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium E (PC) (4FC-00011)
120€ kostet das bei uns 

Umgerechnet in Euro sind es 72,6819€ 
Also 50€ gespart...natülich kommt noch Versand dazu


----------



## riedochs (21. August 2009)

Windows 7 Ultimate fuer umgerechnet 183 Euro ist guenstig.


----------



## MG42 (22. August 2009)

@McZonk: Wie wäre es mit einem bißchen n-lite nLite - Deployment Tool for the bootable Unattended Windows installation basteln? (Das Tool wurde ein paar Mal in PCGH-Print-Ausgaben ausführlich behandelt)

 Bei der Ulti sind doch dann beide Versionen dabei (32+64), oder ist das nur bei den OEM-Versionen der Fall?
Eine Möglichkeit wäre darauf zu hoffen dass Vista billiger wird das OS zu kaufen und dann upzudaten, vlt. ist das günstiger, falls diese Möglichkeit besteht, aber muss man sich dann auf eine Version entscheiden?


----------



## CrashStyle (22. August 2009)

Das ist doch auch gut oder? Bekomme ich da dan Win 7 64 Ultimate zugeschickt?

ALTERNATE - SOFTWARE - Betriebssysteme - System Builder - Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 64-Bit


----------



## DarthTK (22. August 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium E (PC) (4FC-00011)
> 120€ kostet das bei uns
> 
> Umgerechnet in Euro sind es 72,6819€
> Also 50€ gespart...natülich kommt noch Versand dazu


 
Und Steuer ist bei amazon.co.uk auch noch nicht dabei  Aber günstiger ist es trotzdem.


----------



## keyins (22. August 2009)

DarthTK schrieb:


> Und Steuer ist bei amazon.co.uk auch noch nicht dabei  Aber günstiger ist es trotzdem.



Keine Steuern innerhalb der Europäischen Union


----------



## CrashStyle (22. August 2009)

Aber das bei alternate ist doch auch super!?


----------



## triddan (22. August 2009)

Sowas ähnliches hab ich mich auch schonmal gefragt.
Bei Amazon (de) gibt es 7 Home Premium für 119€ und Vista mit
7 Upgrade möglichkeit für 99€. Ist das da nicht schlauer Vista mit 7-Upgrade zu kaufen?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, mein Supertrick war gestern in den News/Anzeige; habs nicht gesehen.
Mir egal, hab meins für 46€ bekommen


----------



## namoet (22. August 2009)

hier gibst vista64 home premium mit upgrade voucher auf 7 für 87,- euro (plus versand) ist doch auch schon ok. da lohnt sich die uk version fast gar nicht.


----------



## CrashStyle (22. August 2009)

Wen dan möchte ich schon Ultimate haben


----------



## Blacky0407 (22. August 2009)

triddan schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches hab ich mich auch schonmal gefragt.
> Bei Amazon (de) gibt es 7 Home Premium für 119€ und Vista mit
> 7 Upgrade möglichkeit für 99€. Ist das da nicht schlauer Vista mit 7-Upgrade zu kaufen?
> 
> ...



Eigentlich schon. Nur hast Du bei der separaten Originalversion 32 & 64bit-version zur Auswahl (2 DVD`s) sowie vollen Support von Microsoft bei irgendwelchen Problemen, wie z.B. Programminkompatibilitäten.Deshalb war`n ja letztens bei dieser Vorverkaufsaktion von WIN7 Premium die Exemplare so schnell ausverkauft. Ich schwanke aber ehrlich gesagt auch hin und her, welche Version ich mir zulegen soll: Retail oder OEM, Was meint Ihr!?


----------



## Tom3004 (22. August 2009)

Also ich finde es bei amazon.co.uk relativ günstig und wenn ihr sagt es sei nicht soviel...naja ? 
Ich würde mir für die 20€ jetzt lieber was anderes kaufen... 
Und ich brauch nicht unbedingt 20 €
Aber naja...mal sehen


----------



## triddan (22. August 2009)

Amazon hat bei mir grad Win 7 hp für 199€ drin !?!
Vor 2 Tagen wars noch für 119€ zu haben und ich dachte das ist auch der normale Preis...


----------



## ghostadmin (22. August 2009)

Ich dachte 2009 soll es noch günstiger sein und erst 2010 solls so richtig a*schteuer werden.


----------



## eVoX (22. August 2009)

Windows 7 Ultimate wurde ja auch im Preis gesenkt, von 319,99 EUR auf 319,95 EUR


----------



## Tom3004 (22. August 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Windows 7 Ultimate wurde ja auch im Preis gesenkt, von 319,99 EUR auf 319,95 EUR


Also das die so spendabel sind hätte ich nicht gedacht 
Dafür ein ganz großes Lob


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2009)

eVoX schrieb:


> Windows 7 Ultimate wurde ja auch im Preis gesenkt, von 319,99 EUR auf 319,95 EUR



Bei dem Preis kauf ich in England. Windows kann in Englisch sein, macht mir nichts aus. Das hier auf der Arbeit ist auch in Englisch.


----------



## mac1 (23. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis kauf ich in England. Windows kann in Englisch sein, macht mir nichts aus. Das hier auf der Arbeit ist auch in Englisch.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich habe an jenem denkwürdigen Vorbestelltag in Deutschland eigentlich nur zufällig bei Amazon UK vorbei geschaut und sofort 2x Windows 7 Professional für zusammen ca. 225,- € (inkl. Versand und dt. MWSt) für mich und meinen Bruder bestellt. Die Ersparnis von gut 50% gegenüber der deutschen UVP wiegt den "Nachteil" des englischsprachigen Windows mehr als auf (zumal der RC1 sowieso "zweisprachig" ist). Die Ultimate-Version hätte ich zwar bevorzugt, aber das mit Abstand beste P/L-Verhältnis bot in diesem Moment die Pro-Edition.


----------



## eVoX (23. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis kauf ich in England. Windows kann in Englisch sein, macht mir nichts aus. Das hier auf der Arbeit ist auch in Englisch.


Da hast du natürlich Recht, mir gings es auch nur um Preisnachlass von 4 Cent.


----------



## Tom3004 (23. August 2009)

Ich finde das Angebot aus England fair
Freut euch das ich den Thread erstellt habe


----------



## computertod (23. August 2009)

für Windows 7 kann man doch auch Language Packs ziehen und dann von z.b. von englisch auf deutsch umstellen oder?
naja, ich wart aufs Familien Pack


----------



## eVoX (23. August 2009)

Genau, aber das geht ja nur ab der Ultimate Version, oder?


----------



## R4Z3R (23. August 2009)

ich habe auch vor  windows 7 zu kaufen aber wahrscheinlich erst wenn  ultimate billiger geworden ist .


----------



## DarthTK (23. August 2009)

keyins schrieb:


> Keine Steuern innerhalb der Europäischen Union



Mag sein, aber bisher hab ich immer eine Steuer aufgeschlagen bekommen, wenn ich bei amazon.co.uk bestellt habe.


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

hm also wenn man mit ner language datei das ganze auf deutsch bekommt wär das echt geil, und dann auch noch billiger, naja mal abwarten


----------



## ghostadmin (24. August 2009)

Es soll schon gehen die Pro Version auf deutsch umzustellen.
Wie das geht stand vor kurzem in nem anderen Win 7 Thread^^


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

na toll dann mal suchen und abwarten


----------



## czarkowski (24. August 2009)

Also ich habe mir heute mal über MSDNAA Windows 7 Professional (x64) - DVD (English) und dazu auch die passende 															Windows 7 Language Pack (x64) - DVD (Multilanguage) gezogen. Ich werde es mal testen ob man die Professional eindeutschen kann und werde dann mal hier berichten.


Ja und so wie ich das gelesen habe soll ja Home Premium ab 22. Oktober für 129€ verkauft werden. Und ab 2010 soll der Preis dann bei 199€ liegen. So was habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen. Hab mir die Home Premium E Version im MM für 49€ Vorbestellt. Werde es an 22. Oktober abholen und bis Januar warten und ab gehts damit in ebay 

Ich wusste nicht das ich über MDSNAA Professional bekomme 


Und wer Windows 7 Ultimate haben möchte der sollte sich Vista Ultimate x64 mit update auf Windows 7 für ca. 150€ kaufen. Das ist glaube ich die günstigste alternative.


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

hm danke da bin ich mal gespannt, kann man eigentlich das ganze brennen wen du dir des da ziehst?


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. August 2009)

Denn Preis von Ultimate finde ich nicht schlecht, ich warte aber erst mal bis ende des Jahres dann werde ich es mir kaufen, ich denke bis dahin wird es noch billiger sein.


----------



## czarkowski (24. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> hm danke da bin ich mal gespannt, kann man eigentlich das ganze brennen wen du dir des da ziehst?



Ja klar kann man das brennen wieso nicht, sind ja ISO Dateien die ich da ziehe


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

und wie funzt das ganze? ich brenn das boote von der cd und kann das dann installieren?


----------



## ghostadmin (24. August 2009)

Ja, aber wieso willst du das wissen


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

weil ich freunde habe die studieren aber nicht so den großen durchblick wie das dann funzt


----------



## ghostadmin (24. August 2009)

Oder aber weil sie es dir brennen sollen.*hüstel*


----------



## ole88 (24. August 2009)

öhm ich hab keine ahnung was du jetzt meinst^^


----------



## McZonk (25. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> weil ich freunde habe die studieren aber nicht so den großen durchblick wie das dann funzt


Schrauben wir das bitte mal runter, okay? Die Versionen von MSDNAA sind *nicht übertragbar / * zum Verkauf bestimmt. Das Teil dient nur zur eigenen Nutzung. Und es wäre wirklich schade wenn eines Tages dieser tolle Service eingestellt werden muss, weil manche Leute meinen, dass einfach so mal eben "abzustauben", oder?


----------



## ole88 (25. August 2009)

ja hab ich gesagt es ist für mich?
lass das mal meine sorge sein, ich hab weder vor kommerziellen nutzen noch sonst was anderes daraus zu ziehen ok.


----------



## czarkowski (26. August 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Schrauben wir das bitte mal runter, okay? Die Versionen von MSDNAA sind *nicht übertragbar / * zum Verkauf bestimmt. Das Teil dient nur zur eigenen Nutzung. Und es wäre wirklich schade wenn eines Tages dieser tolle Service eingestellt werden muss, weil manche Leute meinen, dass einfach so mal eben "abzustauben", oder?



Also bei mir an der FH haben alle Studenten zugang zu MSDNAA aber 90% von denen wissen gar nicht was MSDNAA ist und dass sie Zugang haben.


----------

